# Post-crop Vignetting STYLES



## Digital Finger (Jan 20, 2017)

I did try search but no results....


Could someone please explain the differences in the Effects>Post crop vignetting >STYLES?
thanks


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 20, 2017)

umm - where do you find that --- might be a CC thing which I don't have


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 20, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> umm - where do you find that --- might be a CC thing which I don't have


EFFECTS>post-crop vignette-style 'Highlight priority' etc


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm hoping for some examples _ I have read the blurb but am still not sure which to apply when generally
AND whether there is a way to set it up so it automatically opts for your preferred style -other than via a preset)


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 20, 2017)

OK I'm with you know .. I didn't use it much
best thing to get a files > make virtual copies if need be > side the amount slider about  75% to the left > that will add a very dark vignette > now flick between the colour / paint / highlight priority > if need be make more vertual copy and a different vignette setting to each . You will soon get the idea of it > you cannot break anything so just move the all sliders back and forth . Generally you want soft feathered look 
does that help you . Julieanne is always good Vignettes «  Julieanne Kost's Blog


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 20, 2017)

Straight copy and paste out of Victoria's own book - hope this helps:

• *Highlight Priority* is the default and imitates a traditional lens vignette with the colors remaining heavily saturated throughout.

• *Color Priority* retains more natural colors into the vignette, with smoother shadow transitions.

• *Paint Overlay *adds a plain black or white overlay.

Brought to you by the magnificent Victoria Brampton!


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks folks
any thoughts on this?
"whether there is a way to set it up so it automatically opts for your preferred style every time -other than via a preset)"


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 20, 2017)

Digital Finger said:


> Thanks folks
> any thoughts on this?
> "whether there is a way to set it up so it automatically opts for your preferred style every time -other than via a preset)"


Well, that is what presets are for...


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 20, 2017)

Digital Finger said:


> "whether there is a way to set it up so it automatically opts for your preferred style every time -other than via a preset)"


yep; just set it as you want > make a preset . That preset could have just the vignette ; or more of the other setting used on that file. if you just want vignette in the preset then make sure it's the only setting you copy to the preset . Easier than that reads and real easy when you know how


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 21, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> Well, that is what presets are for...




or preferences.....


----------

